# Prepping



## Ivan Shatov (Jan 27, 2020)

Alright Kiwis, this Corona Virus has me thinking. What happens when you have to evacuate, what happens to all your supplies?

I live in a dense urban area, during a pandemic I would want to be anywhere but here. Maybe stocking up on all these MREs wasn't the best idea, carrying a year's worth of food with me to a remote location might be hard. Not sure how I'd transport the armory, the ammo alone weighs too much for my car. I know fresh water is at a premium, but it's 8lbs a gallon - how am I going to carry even a few days worth any distance if I need to suddenly decamp?

A lot of us have enjoyed the thought of riding out race riots / financial collapse / terrorist incursions in our own home. But I'm looking at this situation and thinking my community is a bad place to be. It's early, maybe the Wu Flu peters out before it becomes serious. But maybe it doesn't. What can you do to maximize your chances of survival in situations like this, where you know the lethality of the disease and have some time to scramble? Where do you establish your safe zone?

For me, I'm looking at setting up with a bunker somewhere remote. I think I'm disciplined enough to keep stocks up year over year and do regular maintenance to ensure the place stays secure. This could mean an arid environment, this could mean a place in the mountains, this could mean a warehouse in an economically-depressed city (there's still great deals to be had in Detroit.) I could just divvy up supplies between the two locations and manage it like a vacation property. 

Has the thought of a pandemic changed your thoughts on prepping? Are you thinking you're still going to shelter in place until it blows over?


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jan 27, 2020)

It's all a waste of time and money and the government is good and will "take care of" us when bad shit comes our way, instead of fucking off into their bunkers and/or becoming the oppressors a la Mad Max Lord Humungus style. /sarcasm/

The first rule though, in all seriousness, is don't go on National Geographic to advertise your preps to people. 

And bring one more thing:


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Jan 27, 2020)

I think being ready for short term small emergencies or set backs is something everyone should do. By this I mean stuff like having first aid kit, what you need for blackout, some canned or dry food and money tucked away. So nothing terribly complicated nor extensive, just basic stuff that allows you get trough short term, give space figure out long term plan or get help.

If you live far away from help and/or area with decent likelyhood for natural disaster, you need to be prebared to handle few days or even few weeks on your own, and/or method get away from there easily. What that means depends so much of the environment, weather patterns and likely issues that there is no single plan to follow. Do you need to be ready for heat or cold, floods, storms or earthquekes, car, boat or bike? What you need or don't are so different depending on so many variables that only real advice is be realistic about your environment and abilities.

That to be said being ready for bad things to happen should not get in way of living normal lives. Closet space should mostly for daily needs, not for disasters that might never happen. You will never be able plan for every outcome nor situation, and many times just reacting as stuff goes down will be plenty enough. So have common sense both ways, have some basic stuff ready for likely issues but don't over do it.


----------



## PowersOfPowers (Jan 27, 2020)

First rule is do it quietly. You don't need to be ultra secret and order things behind a VPN and have things shipped to a neighbor, but you shouldn't tell anyone except the most essential family members that you trust (should pretty much exclusively be limited to spouse and maybe children).

Second thing is unless you have tons of money, the easiest way to do it is to just do it as a second home/vacation spot that happens to be stocked properly. A cabin out in the woods is a great option, very affordable and even if it doesn't have a basement or cellar you can still use the attic or just bury supplies on the property. That way friends and family that you wouldn't necessarily trust to know about your plans can still know the location without thinking anything of it.

Don't just think Ammo, Food, and Water. Think tools and supplies. Axes and Hatchets, Saws, Shovels, Knives. Stocks of oil and sharpeners and other such things to keep your tools in shape. Do you have a wood stove? gas? think about duplicates at minimum for nearly anything related to the above.

One of the least thought about things is how are you moving from your main home to your B home? in any kind of serious event where you'd want to go to the B home, traveling will be very hard in the first 72 hours, unless you know and leave immediately. Unless you are a bachelor, it may not be practicable to leave your A home at all. A plan to ride out whatever is happening at your A home is essential. You can turn the average suburban home into quite the fortress with nothing more than sandbags, wood, and chicken wire. If you lurk on /K/, occasionally people will post the various US Army manuals about these kinds of scenarios. will tell you point by point how to secure a house, what the most important things are, etc.

Biggest single thing is practice. Drive your escape route at least twice a year, hike it at least once a year. Practice filling sandbags, putting up wood/chicken wire. Go to the range and practice your aim. Ideally under time stress. See if you have a 3 gun match nearby. Practice your first aid skills, take classes if possible. Know what to do and when to do it.


----------



## SpEd Kaczynski (Jan 27, 2020)

OP, you definitely don't want a warehouse in Detroit, I don't care how cheap it is. I've lived in Detroit and I still regularly visit friends and relatives who still live there and it's the last place you want to be when the SHTF.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jan 27, 2020)

SpEd Kaczynski said:


> OP, you definitely don't want a warehouse in Detroit, I don't care how cheap it is. I've lived in Detroit and I still regularly visit friends and relatives who still live there and it's the last place you want to be when the SHTF.


Yeah Detroit is a hell hole. I'm trying to avoid advertising where I'm actually thinking about, not looking to create the Kiwi Safe Zone.

That said, in terms of equipment: what would be the best form of long-distance communication? Assuming the Internet and cell coverage is gone, would people actually still use radios?


----------



## Harvey Danger (Jan 27, 2020)

You're supposed to cache your supplies at your evac rendevous location, not at your home (if you live in an urban area).  The only thing you keep at home is your bugout pack, man-portable or car-portable depending on your plan.

If you don't have a non-urban destination available to you, you're kind of screwed, regardless of your prep.  Get friendly with some relatives who live out in the sticks, or buy half an acre of undeveloped land in a remote area to set up a cache.  Rent a storage unit in a tiny rural town.  Buy a beat-up truck or panel van, and mod it so you can live out of it for a while.

If you're serious about having an evac site, you're going to have to prep a relative's place or shell out a few thousand dollars for one of your own.  Start by looking up vacant and rural land listings within your state.  For example, if you're in Michigan, google "Michigan land for sale", pull up the first 5 search results on the page, and start filtering down to your budget.  Here's an example for land below $15k in MI.  (And like the above Kiwis said, stay the hell away from lots in Detroit.)



Ivan Shatov said:


> That said, in terms of equipment: what would be the best form of long-distance communication? Assuming the Internet and cell coverage is gone, would people actually still use radios?



There was a post about off-grid radios a while back, it's a good starting point.


----------



## B. F. Bugleberry (Jan 27, 2020)

I move from slightly populated desert hell to unpopulated desert hell, to the ranch. Literally nothing changes.

Edit and Helpful Hint for Desert Dwellers: Its well known round these parts that in event of a major happening, the feds will pull the military (maybe 29 palms) and cordon off the Hoover dam. I also know a guy in some no name Arizona militia plans to shut down the Laughlin bridge to keep the Vegas and Cali hordes out. Davis Dam will also probably be blocked by feds. So if your bug out location is across the Colorado river, factor in nutty shenanigans and have multiple backup routes.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Jan 27, 2020)

Don't get caught in the initial evacuation. it's good to wait out the initial frantic abandonment of the city with your bug in gear. Even if it's just a few days. Not to mention it may not be feasible to bug out. You may have to bug in for the long haul. It isn't hard to stockpile food and water. Canned and dry goods are cheap, so is bottled water. Having a clean suit, a mask with some P100 filters, a month of food and water, and a blapper with some ammo isn't a bad idea no matter where you are. You can also add in some foldout solar panels or a dynamo if you want.


----------



## ??? (Jan 27, 2020)

The most important thing you can do is make friends with your neighbors, both here and at your bugout location. Don't do stupid shit like start or continue (or escalate) feuds, because the first thing you do after the power goes out and the cops can't come is go for your guns.

You want to be on especially good terms with your landlord, tradesmen, mechanics, skilled medical workers, ham radio nerds, gunsmiths, and reservists. Reservists will share secrets over booze.

A basic stockpile is water, food, alcohol, fire-making equipment, a shotgun, a hunting rifle, and 10,000 rounds of ammo. Cheapest and longest lasting food you can store is coconut oil, wheat flour, and a few protein sources like powdered milk or peanut butter.


----------



## SpEd Kaczynski (Jan 27, 2020)

People always talk about cans of Spam lasting forever but the cans all have expiration dates on them. So I called customer service one time and asked them about it. They told me that the Spam will last pretty much indefinitely as long as the can is not damaged and it is not subject to extreme temperatures. The Spam will be safe to eat and will retain it's nutritional value. They said they put an expiration date on it because after a certain amount of time in long term storage it _will_ begin to change consistency and the flavor could also end up being off. But it will still (according to them at least) be safe to eat.

So years ago, every week when I go grocery shopping, I grab a can of Spam and add it to the pile in the basement. I probably have over 150 cans down there now. Even if in an emergency I don't eat it, it seems like a really good item to barter with. Like in a SHTF situation maybe I can trade a can of it to some starving sexy chick for a blowjob trade a can of it with a neighbor for a bunch of veggies they grew in their garden.


----------



## Adampants (Jan 27, 2020)

I think prepping is a waste of time. I'd say having 2 to 3 weeks of food and a basic first kit will suffice. Unless you have an under ground bunker or property out in the middle of nowhere , its dumb. After 3 weeks many would die in a scenario where supply chains are gone.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jan 28, 2020)

Harvey Danger said:


> If you don't have a non-urban destination available to you, you're kind of screwed, regardless of your prep.  Get friendly with some relatives who live out in the sticks, or buy half an acre of undeveloped land in a remote area to set up a cache.  Rent a storage unit in a tiny rural town.  Buy a beat-up truck or panel van, and mod it so you can live out of it for a while.
> 
> If you're serious about having an evac site, you're going to have to prep a relative's place or shell out a few thousand dollars for one of your own.  Start by looking up vacant and rural land listings within your state.  For example, if you're in Michigan, google "Michigan land for sale", pull up the first 5 search results on the page, and start filtering down to your budget.  Here's an example for land below $15k in MI.  (And like the above Kiwis said, stay the hell away from lots in Detroit.)


Thank you for the wonderful tips.

Yeah, I've been scouting out rural property for years. Even if I don't own something, I think I know where to go. Probably time to invest in that country home. The real concern for me is how do I get there, what are the ways in and out. It's hard finding something that's a) rural and b) connected to the highway system by more than one road. So I have to factor in how to get there other than in a car.



B. F. Bugleberry said:


> I move from slightly populated desert hell to unpopulated desert hell, to the ranch. Literally nothing changes.
> 
> Edit and Helpful Hint for Desert Dwellers: Its well known round these parts that in event of a major happening, the feds will pull the military (maybe 29 palms) and cordon off the Hoover dam. I also know a guy in some no name Arizona militia plans to shut down the Laughlin bridge to keep the Vegas and Cali hordes out. Davis Dam will also probably be blocked by feds. So if your bug out location is across the Colorado river, factor in nutty shenanigans and have multiple backup routes.


If they're waiting for the Californians to make it to Laughlin, they're screwed.

On the I-15, the area around Calico Ghost Town is pretty unstable, the mines ran close to the southern wall of the mountains. It would not be too hard to create a rockslide that leaves the road impassible, might be able to do it without explosives. Also, the ground running under the highway is unstable, it's not on a fault but there's a large cavern running below it. San Bernadino County has been trying to get some engineers on that since the 1940s. Someone could make a pretty big sinkhole with a little planning.

Desert Rats in Nevada would be quick to tell you the Cajon Pass is where to cut off the Californians. Taking a backhoe to the pavement is all it would take to stop the hordes from moving East, no one's going to cross hundreds of miles of desert on foot to get somewhere with water. Las Vegas would be screwed the moment the water table is infected, which would happen if the facilities on Lake Las Vegas break down. It's really no mans land until you hit Utah and Arizona.



A Cardboard Box said:


> Don't get caught in the initial evacuation. it's good to wait out the initial frantic abandonment of the city with your bug in gear. Even if it's just a few days. Not to mention it may not be feasible to bug out. You may have to bug in for the long haul. It isn't hard to stockpile food and water. Canned and dry goods are cheap, so is bottled water. Having a clean suit, a mask with some P100 filters, a month of food and water, and a blapper with some ammo isn't a bad idea no matter where you are. You can also add in some foldout solar panels or a dynamo if you want.


Yeah, good thoughts.

Unrelated to survival, I already have several go bags placed around me. Adding a suit and some filters would not be a big deal.



Adampants said:


> I think prepping is a waste of time. I'd say having 2 to 3 weeks of food and a basic first kit will suffice. Unless you have an under ground bunker or property out in the middle of nowhere , its dumb. After 3 weeks many would die in a scenario where supply chains are gone.


Always good to keep things in perspective.

It's funny, you set up something you hope you will never have to use just to feel safe. Because everything you always have to use is inherently frail.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 28, 2020)

> I know fresh water is at a premium, but it's 8lbs a gallon - how am I going to carry even a few days worth any distance if I need to suddenly decamp?



Look into storing it safely. I never looked into it closely, but I think storing it in plastic bottles stored on cement (typical garage floor) causes contamination when stored long term.

Due to the amount of water needed to survive, you really need to figure out a constant source. Lifesaver water bottles/jerrycans are a decent water filter to have a couple of. You can gather small amounts of water simply by using plastic bags to either catch rain or get the condensation from leafy plants (put them around the leafs and secure watertight with elastic bands).

In a pinch, the water in the tank for flushing the toilet can help survival.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Jan 28, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Yeah, I've been scouting out rural property for years. Even if I don't own something, I think I know where to go. Probably time to invest in that country home. The real concern for me is how do I get there, what are the ways in and out. It's hard finding something that's a) rural and b) connected to the highway system by more than one road. So I have to factor in how to get there other than in a car.



Sounds like you're already thinking on the right track, especially with the multiple bugout kits.



Spoiler: The multiple aspects of prepping



Generally, there are multiple components you should have in place for your emergency plan:


Where you'll likely be when SHTF.
Where you need to go
What transportation you have to get there
Alternative routes and transportation
What you can bring with you

*#1* is likely your apartment in a city/suburb.  Decide if it's remote enough to not be attacked, and if it's able to be fortified.  If so, stay there; "bugging in" is _much_ easier than traveling during a crisis.  Otherwise, you need 2-5.

Ideally, *#2* should be within 1 day's car ride of #1, or 3 day's walking distance.  It should be outside the blast radius of a nuclear bomb going off in a nearby major city; generally that's 10-50 miles, but you can also run a simulation of bomb effects for your city.  Rural is great, avoiding major roads is good, and having an off-grid water source is key. (There are long term water storage options, if you can commit to traveling and maintaining it once a year.)

*#3* is_ never_ public transport, taxis, ride sharing, or a seat in your neighbor's car.  It should be a vehicle you own and control, enough to carry everyone in your family plus gear and supplies for each of them.  There are "survival bicycle" builds out there, if you're single and want to go that route, but really every American should at _least_ own a $2k banger car that still runs.  What you arrange for #3 determines what you can do for #5.

Your transport dictates your range and carrying capacity.  Cars can get you 200-300 miles on a tank (always bring a jerry can of extra gas and a siphon kit with you), but roads will be quickly blocked.  Bicycles will get you around 12-18 mph, depending on terrain and how good shape you're in.  ATVs and electric scooters are other options, each with their own range and drawbacks.  The average human adult walking speed is about 3 mph, but that's without your 40 lbs of gear.

*#4* is basically knowing multiple evacuation routes.  Always assume the main roads out will be impassable; know the side streets out, the alternative state/county roads if the highways are blocked, and 2-3 ways to approach your destination.  Drive your evac route at least once, to get familiar with it.  Carry detailed road maps of your state ($5 at any trucker stop or convenience store, updated every 4-5 years), and know how to read them.

Also, see if your vehicle can haul alternative transport like a motorcycle or bicycle with it, in case your main vehicle breaks down.

*#5* is way too complicated to go into detail here, but there's a mindset relevant to #1-4 to follow.  You should have _multiple_ bugout kits: 

*man-portable*: only what you can physically carry.  The minimum survival kit you need to live.  If you need to abandon your car and walk the last few miles, this is what you'll bring.  And if it's over 40 lbs and you aren't in soldier shape, it's probably too much.​​*car-portable*:  big gear and tools that aren't strictly necessary for survival, but are essential for camp.  (Tent, tarps, sleeping gear, shovels, axes, extra ammo, etc)  You can keep most of this in your trunk as emergency gear, and the rest gets tossed in there when needed.​​*supplies*:  the classic "beans, bullets, and bullion".  Stuff you don't need today, but will need in a few days and in the long term.  These should be packaged up and ready to drop into your car.  You don't want to be grabbing random things from multiple rooms to toss in a bag while the zombie apocalypse is happening.  Food and water are the big concerns; everyone should have a couple gallons of water on hand anyway (rotate every 6 months), taking 60 seconds to haul them to the car could literally save lives.  These are also the most likely to get left behind if you can't make it back home before evacuating.​
Break down your carrying capacity according to the options you have with #3, and have kits that handle each one.  Every smaller transport option you downgrade to in an emergency will involve abandoning a larger kit the larger transport carried.  So plan your gear appropriately, and be sure to have redundancies in the smaller kits so you don't have to break open larger kits to grab individual components during an emergency.

Basically, every emergency scenario below should be planned out, in order:

What if I have to leave my house?​What if I have to leave my city without going back to my house first?​What if I have to abandon my vehicle and its supplies?​What if I have to survive with only the things I can carry?  How far can I physically haul it in my current shape?​What do I do once I arrive at my destination?​How long can I stay there?​Can I accomplish all of the above without _any_ outside assistance or resources?​Although I prepare for self-sufficiency, am I _also_ prepared to live with, assist, _and improve_ the community around me?​



You've probably considered a lot of this already, but I figured it's worth typing it all out in case there were some aspects people here haven't thought through yet.


----------



## SpEd Kaczynski (Jan 28, 2020)

One thing that I've always believed is that we are not going to have some overnight collapse where everything quickly turns to shit. I think that the "collapse" is more of a long slow bumpy decline and has been going on for decades and will continue to go on for decades. People who ask "When do you think the US will collapse?" can't see the forest for the trees. The collapse is already here and we are living in it. Rome didn't collapse overnight either, it took generations. 

As such, I try to look at things less like "how will I survive if there's a riot" and more like "how does one survive in a declining civilization?" So instead of looking for some land that I can _bug out_ too, I am more interested in completely up and moving someplace more culturally and racially homogeneous where me and my descendants can continue to prosper for years to come even while the rest of western civilization heads down the path of slow decline.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 29, 2020)

Well considering the black death didnt kill Feudal europe I think we're good. That said my plan is to die like 99% of the human race failing that I'm planning to become a fuedal warlord/man at arms and make other people do the work for me in exchange for protection.


----------



## Toxic Mango (Mar 11, 2020)

I'll make it brief; I have no idea where I can find an authority on what's good in a gas mask. I know some are better for biological filtering, while others are better for chemical filtering, and some have a bit of a wide coverage, but I couldn't tell you which ones are which to save my life.
I am not one to panic about the coronavirus thing, but I feel I might as well be on the safe side, therefore I need a mask for when I go on a flight later this month. Since it's for protection against a biological hazard, I'd like to know if there's any brands or specific series in a brand I should aim for.
So I hope somebody would be so polite as to grant me some knowledge on the topic, so I may know what to look for when going on a purchase hunt.

Your help is greatly appreciated. 

(PS: this is my first thread here on KF, please show mercy)


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Mar 11, 2020)

You could ask Secret Asshole, he's pretty knowledgeable as he often works with masks.


----------



## Toxic Mango (Mar 11, 2020)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> You could ask Secret Asshole, he's pretty knowledgeable as he often works with masks.


At the risk of appearing retarded, I don't seem to be able to message him or write on his profile. Is there something I need to do, before I can message people/write on their profile?


----------



## Dr. Octogonapus (Mar 11, 2020)

I don't know what would be better for the Wu Flu, but if you wanna window shop and you happen to live in Red Neck Land USA, you can go to Gun Shows or military surplus stores. Normally they're cheap.


----------



## Toxic Mango (Mar 11, 2020)

Dr. Octogonapus said:


> I don't know what would be better for the Wu Flu, but if you wanna window shop and you happen to live in Red Neck Land USA, you can go to Gun Shows or military surplus stores. Normally they're cheap.


I'm afraid I live in a scandinavian country (not Swedistan), so there isn't any gun shows around here. I'd love to go somewhere in person to ask these questions, but we don't have much of a utility/gun culture that the states do. That being said, I may likely have to order it online, which is why I'm trying to find some information before ordering something I have no idea if it's good.


----------



## Trig.Point (Mar 11, 2020)

So here's one key thing to be aware of when, dealing with Respirators, Gas Masks, or using any sort of system to protect yourself, in a contaminated environment. If you're exposed how do you remove and decontaminate that equipment after.

If you're wearing a disposable mask, then when you come to unmask, you need to assume you've been exposed, you need to remove and dispose of the mask without contaminating yourself or your surrounding environment.

In a military setting, when you train to operate in say an environment that's been exposed to say a nerve agent. It can take up to 6 soldier sto remove 1 soldiers CBRN suit, Mask etc while assisting him with decontamination,

Essentially a mask isn't going to help you, unless you've got a load of them, and you've got the infrastructure and ancillary items to support it's use.


----------



## Toxic Mango (Mar 11, 2020)

Trig.Point said:


> So here's one key thing to be aware of when, dealing with Respirators, Gas Masks, or using any sort of system to protect yourself, in a contaminated environment. If you're exposed how do you remove and decontaminate that equipment after.
> 
> If you're wearing a disposable mask, then when you come to unmask, you need to assume you've been exposed, you need to remove and dispose of the mask without contaminating yourself or your surrounding environment.
> 
> ...


That's a good point, I didn't think about that. I've heard the virus can survive on surfaces for several weeks, so I'd have to disinfect somehow.
I'm guessing some of those simple disinfectant sprays might do the trick, and not being retarded about touching my face, etc.

Even considering the above, is it still not any use to have a mask then?


----------



## Trig.Point (Mar 11, 2020)

Toxic Mango said:


> That's a good point, I didn't think about that. I've heard the virus can survive on surfaces for several weeks, so I'd have to disinfect somehow.
> I'm guessing some of those simple disinfectant sprays might do the trick, and not being exceptional about touching my face, etc.
> 
> Even considering the above, is it still not any use to have a mask then?


Unless you use it correctly, you're better off without it.


----------



## Toxic Mango (Mar 11, 2020)

Trig.Point said:


> Unless you use it correctly, you're better off without it.


Alright, I'll keep that in mind. Much appreciated.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Mar 11, 2020)

Toxic Mango said:


> I don't seem to be able to message him or write on his profile.


He wouldn’t be much of a secret if you could.


These homemade respirators work pretty well:




Trig.Point said:


> Essentially a mask isn't going to help you, unless you've got a load of them, and you've got the infrastructure and ancillary items to support it's use.


Yeah, masks are to prevent you from giving it to other people if you’ve already been infected.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Mar 11, 2020)

Gamer girl panties make good respirators but I'm not sure they'd work for your intended purposes.


----------



## JULAY (Mar 11, 2020)

3M 6000 series respirators with P100 filters are the best protection. Good luck finding one at this point though.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Mar 11, 2020)

US military uses the M50 gas mask, but like @Trig.Point said, no mask will prevent you getting the Wu flu. You're better off being cognizant of never putting your unwashed hands into your mouth or eyes than wasting money on a mask. All these masks etc are better at preventing someone that has the flu from spreading it than preventing a person getting it.


----------



## Starving Autist (Mar 11, 2020)

Get yourself one of these, they won't do much in protecting you from the virus (apart from people staying away from you) but you'll look cool.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Mar 11, 2020)

Toxic Mango said:


> That's a good point, I didn't think about that. I've heard the virus can survive on surfaces for several weeks, so I'd have to disinfect somehow.
> I'm guessing some of those simple disinfectant sprays might do the trick, and not being exceptional about touching my face, etc.
> 
> Even considering the above, is it still not any use to have a mask then?


Since the Wu Flu can allegedly infect people through the eyes, you'll need something that covers your whole face. I also suspect even the best gas masks can't filter particles as small as a virus, you'd be better off with a closed-cycle breathing mask.
And also a full hazmat suit so you don't look silly.
And a decontamination chamber to clean your hazmat suit when you enter your home.
TL;DR use high alcohol disinfectant, wash your hands regularly and thoroughly with warm water and soap, don't touch your face, nose, mouth, etc.

As a last note, prepare to pay an arm and a leg for proper disinfectant, toss in a kidney for a proper mask. Even those disposable construcion paper masks went through a roughly 2000% price hike where I live, and those aren't worth shit against viruses.


----------



## Toxic Mango (Mar 11, 2020)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Since the Wu Flu can allegedly infect people through the eyes, you'll need something that covers your whole face. I also suspect even the best gas masks can't filter particles as small as a virus, you'd be better off with a closed-cycle breathing mask.
> And also a full hazmat suit so you don't look silly.
> And a decontamination chamber to clean your hazmat suit when you enter your home.
> TL;DR use high alcohol disinfectant, wash your hands regularly and thoroughly with warm water and soap, don't touch your face, nose, mouth, etc.
> ...


Thanks for this thorough reply, it's much appreciated.
I'm starting to see it isn't really viable to get a gas mask. Among the things you mentioned, a decontamination chamber isn't really possible for me. I guess I have to cancel my travel plans. Unfortunate, really.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Mar 11, 2020)

You want something.with effective and easy to find filters. Just get a 3M full face mask (~$120) and P100 organic vapor filters. It will protect you from virtually any contaminant on the planet. The filters are rated to 40 hours of use in low particulate environments.

Edit: don't listen to the guy you replied to. P100 organic vapor filters are effective against the virus. It doesn't have to filter the virus it has to filter what the virus lives on, which is the tiny particles you sneeze and cough out, which are organic vapors. Probably $180 for a good full face mask and a set of 4 P100s.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Mar 11, 2020)

Toxic Mango said:


> Thanks for this thorough reply, it's much appreciated.
> I'm starting to see it isn't really viable to get a gas mask. Among the things you mentioned, a decontamination chamber isn't really possible for me. I guess I have to cancel my travel plans. Unfortunate, really.


I was half joking. Bottom line is, you can't get 100% protection within a reasonably short timeframe, for a reasonable price.

Postponing or outright canceling any travel plans would be the best, sadly.
Aside from that, excersising due diligence. Like I said, wash your hands, don't touch your face, etc.
If you *really* want a mask, here's the result of a quick Amazon search:





						3M Personal Protective Equipment Respirator Kit, Full Face 6800, Reusable, Medium, Plus 4 Particulate Filters 2097, P100 for Mold Remediation, Dust, Lead, Asbestos: Papr Safety Respirators: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

3M Personal Protective Equipment Respirator Kit, Full Face 6800, Reusable, Medium, Plus 4 Particulate Filters 2097, P100 for Mold Remediation, Dust, Lead, Asbestos: Papr Safety Respirators: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com
				



Full face mask with 2 pairs of filters. 3M has a good reputation.





						3M Safety 142-6800 Safety Reusable Full Face Mask Respirator, Grey, Medium: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

3M Safety 142-6800 Safety Reusable Full Face Mask Respirator, Grey, Medium: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com
				



Same full face mask without  filters.

Filters:
https://www.amazon.com/3M-Particulate-Filter-Organic-Filters/dp/B079X5C3QP/ (2 pairs)
https://www.amazon.com/3M-2091-Particulate-Filter-Pairs/dp/B00OUYCR1W/ (2 pairs)
https://www.amazon.com/3M-Particulate-2097-Respiratory-Protection/dp/B007K0RV6Y/ (50 pairs)
Some of them allegedly are fakes. Read the reviews, if available.
I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Toxic Mango (Mar 11, 2020)

A Cardboard Box said:


> You want something.with effective and easy to find filters. Just get a 3M full face mask (~$120) and P100 organic vapor filters. It will protect you from virtually any contaminant on the planet. The filters are rated to 40 hours of use in low particulate environments.
> 
> Edit: don't listen to the guy you replied to. P100 organic vapor filters are effective against the virus. It doesn't have to filter the virus it has to filter what the virus lives on, which is the tiny particles you sneeze and cough out, which are organic vapors. Probably $180 for a good full face mask and a set of 4 P100s.


I'll note down the specifics you mentioned and have a look around.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Toxic Mango (Mar 11, 2020)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> I was half joking. Bottom line is, you can't get 100% protection within a reasonably short timeframe, for a reasonable price.
> 
> Postponing or outright canceling any travel plans would be the best, sadly.
> Aside from that, excersising due diligence. Like I said, wash your hands, don't touch your face, etc.
> ...


Alright, I get what you mean. I am not looking for anything big, but what you linked seems reasonable. Sadly, two of the loose filters don't seem to ship to my location, one has terrible reviews, and the fourth doesn't have stock for another week. Worrying times.
I appreciate all your advice and links, nonetheless.


----------



## JULAY (Mar 11, 2020)

Toxic Mango said:


> Thanks for this thorough reply, it's much appreciated.
> I'm starting to see it isn't really viable to get a gas mask. Among the things you mentioned, a decontamination chamber isn't really possible for me. I guess I have to cancel my travel plans. Unfortunate, really.


Canceling your plans is definitely the best idea. I live in South America, and as soon as the first case hit here, which was in Brazil on Feb 26th, I went out and got a 3M 6000 series and two extra filter cartridges. I had planned on just getting a box of about 25 or so disposable N95s, but they were long gone. I actually had to wait a bit because the store employees were restocking the section and had it cordoned off. I waited there for about 20 minutes, grabbed what I needed and left. As I was walking away, about ten people were sprinting, I shit you not, _sprinting_ over to that section.

I went back to the store I bought the respirator at the next day to get some more supplies, and all of the respirators were gone. The store had a sign up that said, "We will not be receiving any mores respirators or dust masks. We apologize for the inconvenience."

As far as decon, all you really need is some 0.5% bleach solution accessible outside of your house. Spray the mask and straps, wipe everything down thoroughly, and remove the filter elements before you go back inside. Most likely, they'll have viral particles trapped inside of them. Make sure to wear disposible gloves and goggles as well, toss the gloves, and sanitize the goggles the same way.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Mar 21, 2020)

Kind of a dead thread, but I didn't think it would be appreciated in the Mega Max Super Dooper Corona Virus thread so whatever.
I have watched this homesteader for a few years and she is one hard working woman.
She put up this video today, poking fun at the Karens. I thought it was kinda cute.


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Mar 24, 2020)

I keep plenty of candles around for light, as for food I shop in bulk because I'm a cheapskate so my rice and flour buckets will last months. Of course my neighbors would never guess my home contains enough ammunition to wage a small war, what they don't know won't hurt them.


----------



## Spunt (Mar 24, 2020)

In a governmental collapse situation, it's important that you fulfil some sort of function in the new society. Being a leech, a hoarder or just useless will make you a target. You'll inevitably run out of something and need to barter for it. For us, we are growing plants with medicinal qualities that we know how to convert into useable painkillers, anti-parasitics, antiseptics etc. We won't be able to grow excess food, but if we're the only people for miles who know how to make morphine and penicillin, we will not only be able to trade for what we need, others will help protect us if shit really goes south.

That's not to say that we won't protect ourselves. Guns are a non-starter in the UK obviously, but crossbows are legal, cheap, and lethal at close range. They're also intimidating, which makes them useful for de-escalating situations and avoiding violence. And they can be used for hunting should that be necessary (hunting with crossbows is illegal in the UK, but if we've got to the stage where I'm stalking deer with a crossbow there won't be any law left by definition.) We also have an axe for chopping firewood.

All this stuff is legal, cheap and most of it has uses outside of an apocalypse. I think going full-on prepper is dumb if you build your life around it, because chances are you won't use any of it and you'll have wasted your life, but basic survival planning is not hard, expensive or time consuming.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Mar 31, 2020)

My SUV has a sub-floor compartment, so I can easily carry my hunting backpack with shelter, cooking equipment and clothing, 4 days of freeze-dried food, hand axe and skinning knife, plus 6 litres of water without it being visible. I carry this every day, simply because I like to go camping at a moments notice, but if the shit came down and I was at home, all I'd need to do is grab my rifle and ammo box and I'd be able to make it to a forest region in 30 minutes. From there I could hunt for food, and set up a decent (and secret) camp to wait for things to return to normal. If it was a full on social collapse, I live in a small town (about 3.5k people), but most households have firearms, so I'd assume that we would just block off the roads. We have lots of livestock around, and also we have agriculture, so we could ride it out ok.


----------



## MasterBaiter (Jan 30, 2022)

Considering shortages and printers go brrr across the globe. What are your advice for survival in Venezuela style collapse with no where to go?


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Jan 30, 2022)

“When ye therefore shall see the abomination of desolation, spoken of by Daniel the prophet, stand in the holy place, (whoso readeth, let him understand Then let them which be in Judaea flee into the mountains:” *Matthew 24:15-16*

As per this, if you want to be right with God, you will eventually have no choice but to completely secede from mainstream society. Coming from "mountains", you'll have to be somewhere safe and where the system will not be able to come after you. And when it comes to any asset in life, you'll have to learn to live like the average person did in the Middle Ages, as the corrupt system will have total and exclusive control over anything and everything that allows people to live a non-subsistence lifestyle. I know, it would not be a cakewalk, I'm just saying it will be necessary.


----------

